# Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

Vortex has really helped me with my 2003 Jetta brakes, so I thought I would add something I couldn't find. I'm a nOOb so I hope this helps someone out there. 
As all the posts say, if you have a BLACK Coolant Temp Sensor, it WILL fail. This was a 1.5 hour job, so it was worth the time. NEVER NEVER perform this maintenance while the engine is hot. Coolant WILL leak and can cause severe burns. I waited overnight and did mine in the morning. I also removed my negative battery terminal just in case. 
1) I went to the stealership and bought the following parts:
Green Coolant Temperature Sensor (CTS) (part #: 059 919 501A) = $27
O-Ring = $1.25
2X Clips (I didn't break mine, but people have) = $.75
Total w. Tax = $30








2) I had some extra paint, so I highlighted the CTS cap with it. It's a tight squeeze!








3) This is just a zoomed in view so you can see how the clip is oriented. There are two of them, one for the CTS and the one to the outside of that. 








4) I couldn't fit my hands in there, so I removed a couple brackets that were in the way. (allen wrench and 10mm wrench)
















5) With a little bit more room now, I could get a LONG flat head under the CTS clip. A gentle upward pull worked for mine. 








6) All I had was a regular set of 8" pliers. A LONG needle-nose would have been better. Just wiggle and pull. 








7) The other posts said there would be some coolant leaking, but I didn't expect the volume that bled from the line!








8) Once the leaking stopped, I removed the old CTS and had to pull the o-ring from inside the housing.








9) Put the new o-ring on the GREEN sensor, and slide it back into the hose. 








10) Slide the clip back in, put the wire harness back on the sensor, and re-attach the brackets.









When finished, I added about 3/4 of a gallon of coolant (mix of 50% coolant / 50% water). One bottle cost me $15. It was the pink stuff so it's more expensive. Part of the reason I took the neg. battery terminal off was to allow the computer to reset and recognize the new sensor. I have read others had problems with check engine lights (CEL).
My next project is a new Autotech.com exhaust kit!


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

Nice job on the DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*

this is for sure getting added to the DIY/FAQs http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skoon21 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (VR6JettaGLI)*

anyone know if the dealership would replace this if the car is still under warrenty???


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

im pretty sure the dealer will only replace it if it is malfunctioning. but try them anyway, you might have a cool dealer.


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (ib4tl gtfo ftw)*

Very nice. Two posts, and one of them is a DIY!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

It funny because I just finished changing mine like an hour ago. What kind of coolent did you buy?


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (VR6VDub172)*

I went on a small trip last night, about 250mi. I usually get about 26.5 mpg w/ air on at 75 mph. After replacing the sensor I got about 29.0 mpg. Not sure if it was definitely the sensor that caused the increase, but that's the only thing that changed
What coolant did I buy? I couldn't find the official VW/Audi coolant, so the guy at CarQuest told me to buy some Prestone in a silver bottle with a orange cap. I wanted to make sure it was pink (so the dealership couldn't say anything). We'll see in a couple hundred miles if that was a mistake


----------



## Skoon21 (May 24, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

how would the coolant temp sensor affect how the car runs? my temp gauge has gone screwy a few times... is that from the black sensor?


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

Nice writeup - I did the same a few weeks ago. The one thing I have to add is that there is no need to wait for it to stop draining to pull the o-ring and replace the sensor. The quicker you do it, the less fluid you lose. We had mine ready to go (it helped to have a second set of hands), so it can be done pretty quick with minimal fluid loss. 
BTW - we were dumb and forget to make sure we got the original o-ring out, so we lost a lot more fluid than we should have







Lesson learned though


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*


_Quote, originally posted by *orange1218* »_What coolant did I buy? I couldn't find the official VW/Audi coolant, so the guy at CarQuest told me to buy some Prestone in a silver bottle with a orange cap. I wanted to make sure it was pink (so the dealership couldn't say anything). We'll see in a couple hundred miles if that was a mistake









Watch your round coolant expansion tank. If it turns brown or gets ANY kind of residue on the sides you need a flush right away. Greater temperature changes, such as in the winter, will make mixed coolant gell faster. You really need to keep an eye on it. FYI before I learned from my mistakes, this is my first VW, I used prestone just like you did and got brown residue in the expansion tank. I had to flush it twice to get all the coolant out of the entire system and stop the brown residue from forming. I didn't even add that much either, I couldn't believe it.
If you didn't buy the phosphate and silicate free coolant be prepared to flush it out. Our engines are so expensive I wouldn't trust ANYTHING except manufacturer aproved coolant and lubrication.


_Modified by kungfoojesus at 6:10 PM 8-12-2007_


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (kungfoojesus)*

Thanks for the heads up on the expansion tank and residue. I'll keep an eye on it. I was a little worried, but I checked. The back of the Prestone DEX-COOL says "Phospate and silicate free." I hope there's not something else in it.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

FWIW I have added some preston coolant that says 'can be added to any car' a good year and a half to 2 years ago -- no brown residue or gelling here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have a new temp sensor sitting in my garage, I gotta throw it in there sometime.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

yeh i totally don't remember which prestone i used but i remember it said "works with all coolant blah blah". well it didn't so i was just saying watch yo ass on this one. he may very well have used prestone coolant that works fine i dunno.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I know this might be a dumb question, but is this the same for a 12v? My girls sensor just went bad and I am in Afghan for the next 6 months.


_Modified by Island20V at 9:50 PM 9-12-2007_


----------



## hunbarian (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

Oh this is great . I havent attempted it yet but just by looking at the pictures I'll try one my dental hemostats to get to the clip








thanks


----------



## Dub_Theory (Mar 6, 2007)

I've topped my coolant with G12/distilled water to the max line on the reservoir and the coolant light on the dash still flashing on cold mornings. Does his mean the sensor is failing?


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (Dub_Theory)*

nice write up.
i gotta do the coolant sensor on my girls car this week.
i'll have to get some coolant from the dealership or something.

and question. my buddy in his jetta always says screw the vw coolant and just puts in whatever. sometimes green sometimes water. but im always like dude you should put the oem stuff that it calls for or somethings gonna get messed up. but thats all i can usually say. why is it again that we NEED to use oem coolant and cant just use any other stuff?
so someone help me explain


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (Skoon21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skoon21* »_how would the coolant temp sensor affect how the car runs? my temp gauge has gone screwy a few times... is that from the black sensor? 

i don't know how it works in the VR6's but in my LT1 if the sensor is going bad it will tell the motor that it is not up to temp and dump extra fuel like it would in open loop mode, hence wasted gas, i replaced my caprice's the other day and jumped from 17 to 21 MPG. but mine looks a wee bit easier to replace then that one








1 month this i own my vee dub!
-Brett-


----------



## says_wick (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

Thank you very much for creating this posting, I used your info this weekend and the job went very well. You did a very fine job documenting all the info and I figure you saved me at least $100 or so. 
I wanted to give you a laugh, the only thing that went wrong was that I dropped the sensor retaining clip and looked for it for an hour or so and never found it. I removed all the plastic shielding from under the car and still could not find it. I had to go to the dealer and buy a new clip ($.40) and while I was there the dealer recommended I only use VW coolant so I was bought a gallon of coolant ($23.00) too. 
By the way, my gauge works perfectly now. Thanks again, I really appreciate your time documenting this fix.
Scott


_Modified by says_wick at 6:12 AM 2-18-2008_


----------



## gti619 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

I found this post and I too just picked up that pesky P3081 Code that keeps coming back. I have a 1.8T, would this sensor part be the same no#? and were can it be located on my engine? Would appreciate the help guys. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thx


----------



## 518boravr6 (Nov 2, 2007)

Any hints on how to re-install the freeking clip and how to rig it so that i can get to the store and buy a new GD clip


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (518boravr6)*

call a friend for a ride


----------



## 518boravr6 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (BakBer)*

thanks. i have no friends


----------



## 518boravr6 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (518boravr6)*

also it's a sunday and i can't find the part


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (518boravr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *518boravr6* »_thanks. i have no friends










_Quote, originally posted by *518boravr6* »_also it's a sunday and i can't find the part









dang...sorry dude. Try to rig up a zip tie for something. You'll have to do something to hold it in snug b/c when the water heats up behind it the sensor can get pushed out by the pressure.


----------



## 518boravr6 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (BakBer)*

good idea thanks


----------



## mjc9885 (Apr 8, 2008)

Nice write up. I just started getting the 3081 code. I was surprised by how much the dealerships wants for the sensor. Auto Zone sells is for $7.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (mjc9885)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mjc9885* »_Nice write up. I just started getting the 3081 code. I was surprised by how much the dealerships wants for the sensor. Auto Zone sells is for $7.

I'm going to guess that part is nothing like the one that VW sells?


----------



## mjc9885 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

It's supposed to be. I looked it up on their website, and then had them look it up in-store as well. Same part number, and based on looks, it appears to be the same as what's shown here. I'll verify after I install it over the weekend.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (mjc9885)*

you'd be suprised...its definitly hit or miss on local big chain stores having the right parts...at a good price.
the other day i bought a new oxy sensor..the wideband one at checkers, 55$ it wasnt a generic it had a VW part number on it and everything...and the kicker was it was in stock i thought for sure they would have to order one.
i have also had experiences where you buy a part that they swear up and down is the proper part and its either a 12v part or something just completely wrong. so its always good to double check parts that you buy from big name stores...trust me they dont generally cater it forgien/european cars let alone a small niche market like the VR6


----------



## hunbarian (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

I just did mine I kept clearing the code until the good weather came around like today.Awsome write up thanks .It took me about 1 hr the large dental hemostat really works well to get the clip out because you can clip the clip between the beaks in any awckward position to pull it out thet to put it back in.Lots of coolant came out though .One thing I did wrong though, I cleared the code before the change this way I guess the computer has no idea that it was replaced I wonder what will happen will it come on again possibly?Thanks again







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mjc9885 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

I just realized I never came back to this thread. Again, there were no visual differences between the old sensor and the new one from Auto Zone, except the obvious change of color. I haven't had any problems since installing the green sensor.
Like the OP, I didn't do a good job of catching the old coolant and ended up with most of it all over the garage floor. Other than that, no issues. Thanks again for this DIY!


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (mjc9885)*

nice DIY .. will def. need later


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm haveing all kinds of problems with my cooling system right now. I think it is much easier to just pull the battery out of the car so you can see better. If you are going to take off one of the wires you might as well take the whole thing out anyway right?(it takes 2 seconds) You don't want to know how many times in the last week i've had to remove stuff in my car to fix a coolant problem







when you take out your crak pipe, just remeber to tighten ALL of the hose clamps you take off....


----------



## Salzvr6 (Dec 16, 2004)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

Thanks for the post; can somebody PLEASE put this in the DIY FAQ?
Anyway, my 2 cents...
1. Buy a screw-tighten hose clamp.
2. Remove the lower air-dam cover w/the Torx screws.
3. Jack/stand your car. Put a 2 gallon pot under the radiator line.
4. Disconnect the radiator and drain into your pot. Lot less runoff.
5. I didn't remove the battery or anything else. Just disconnected a small vac line and moved some conduit/wiring out of their harnesses.
6. The easiest way to install the clip is to use some long needle-nose pliers and insert the clip into the slots, *behind* the bracket. It doesn't need to go in very far, just enough to be seated.
7. Using a big Phillips-head screwdriver, go in around the other side of the bracket, and using one of the grooves in the screwdriver, gently press the clip into place.
8. Reconnect the disconnected hose after replacing that idiotic spring-clamp with the screw-hose.
9. Remember to run your heater while filling up the radiator.


_Modified by Salzvr6 at 12:58 PM 7-13-2008_


----------



## 187714 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

I will vouch that the stock coolant sensor *WILL* fail. It caused my car to wildly buck on in 1st. I had mine replaced last week under my CPO warranty. Without it, the job would have cost around $275! Unfortunately, I am totally clueless about how to fix anything and very apprehensive about trying to.


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (Nittany Lion 90)*

isnt this a recall item it wont cost you anything even if you dont have a warranty


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I know it doesn't take long to do at all if you have some super long needle nose pliars.
-Emron


----------



## mj99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

thanks for the great post orange.
I have a p0118/p1381 code and a black top sensor on my 03 jetta gli so it looks like I'll have to replace it too. I called the local vw dealer just to see what they'd charge and was quoted $280, but they also mentioned that aside from the replacement of the sensor there is a wiring fix that's necessary. anybody know what they're talking about? Also, I noticed many people stating that their temp gauge isn't working right, but my gauge seems normal. is a sensor failure always associated with a faulty gauge reading or is it possible to have a bad sensor with normal readings?
thanks.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I have not heard of a wiring fix. If the sensor fails, it may or may not effect your temp gauge, my gauge was fine but the sensor was bad.


----------



## mj99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (Salzvr6)*

hey all, I'm getting ready to do the cts replacement and I would like to drain some of the coolant first to minimize spillage as suggested. My searches came up short on finding the best way to drain the coolant. I guess I'm looking for a drain plug unless there is a better way to go. Can someone please point me in the right direction? 
thanks.
james


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (mj99)*

The problem with draining coolant is it's difficult to get the coolant that is above the sensor. You could drain from the crack pipe drain plug (messy) or just let it leak from the sensor housing (messy). I think even with the drain on the crack pipe, you wont get it all and it'll still come out from the sensor. Personally, I'd keep my mess in one place








When I do my crack pipe in a month or so, I'm going to install a second sensor so that when (not if) it goes, I can just move the connector over


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

in order to dump the coolant from my '81 Chevy, I would remove the lower radiator hose. Perhaps there is something similar to that on our cars.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

There is a drain valve on that lower radiator hose, or you could disconnect the hose, but the crack pipe and t-stat housing will still have coolant - it won't drain everything. Even if you do that, you'll make a mess removing the sensor - you'll just have more fluid to replace http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## mj99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (Veedub_junky)*

thanks guys. 
I don't wanna bother with draining if it's not going to help. I guess I'll just try the quick swap method.


----------



## mj99 (Aug 2, 2008)

*Re: (mj99)*

ok, so i just got done replacing the cts. few things I'd like to share from my experience/mistakes.
1. I broke the tab that secures the wiring connector to the sensor. be careful!!! it didn't take much.
2. it took me a few minutes to figure out where in the engine compartment the original post started to locate the sensor. it's in the lower right corner next to the battery.
3. I noticed the leaking started when I removed the allen bolt that secures the bracket.
4. remove the plastic cover behind the driver side head light. I guess it's common sense, but I overlooked it trying to follow the steps in the op.
I noticed the run off of coolant was brown so I think i should flush it completely. I couldn't find it, but if there is a diy for flushing please let me know. Also, should I be concerned about the vibration loosening the connector from the sensor?
thanks to all.


----------



## eurojolf (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (Skoon21)*

doing this tonight


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (eurojolf)*

I did this last Sunday. Runs alot better wow!


----------



## seanpeteaf (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (R32Freddie)*

I love how my local stealership calls it "lifetime fluid".... maybe if we didn't have crack pipe problems and bad sensor we would make it past 100k miles!


----------



## R32Freddie (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (seanpeteaf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanpeteaf* »_I love how my local stealership calls it "lifetime fluid".... maybe if we didn't have crack pipe problems and bad sensor we would make it past 100k miles!










lol lol lol. Still the best i ever had.


----------



## tehbrosta (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (R32Freddie)*

Tip: Use needle nose vice grips to lock the retaining clip, and push it into place. Worked like a charm.


----------



## hockey57 (Feb 7, 2009)

*Re: (Emron)*

I used a hemostat. Worked great. I also drained the entire system into a bucket. Made zero mess when pulling the sensor. I drove it for a while and noticed no improvement (in as mpg). Disconnected battery let it reset gained approx. 3mpg, my reason for changing. Drive on


----------



## VR6 Manny (Feb 2, 2007)

I just did the sensor on a MY02 BDF 24v Jetta VR6... clips that held in the sensor were very brittle, broke easily... i also lost one in the engine for over an hour (LOL), so be careful. the coolant took a very long time for me to refill after the flush... i had the car running with max heat and it took about an hour to do barely 8.5L 
used a 40/60 mix of red g12 & distilled water









also adding, you dont really have to take out as much as everyone has said so far if you have slim hands. i did have to take off the intake shift rod pump and engine cover bracket to work comfortably. also, if you're draining the system, you can disconnect the big hose thats connected to the thermostat housing on the right.



_Modified by VR6 Manny at 9:40 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I don't have small hands but I was able to replace it without removing anything else.


----------



## raykeller (Oct 8, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

I have the 12V VR6 in a 2001 GTI GLX, but I found that the part that AutoZone carries ($8.99), made by Duralast is the wrong part.







It has a green top like described and the electrical connection fits as well. However it is ever so slightly larger than the right part. I ended up going to the dealer to get the part from them ($30). But it fits. 
I also found it useful to use a flat head screwdriver to guide the left (looking rear) side of the clip into the slit. I broke two clips before I tried doing that.








Hope I can save some others the hassles I had! Good thing is AutoZone gave me a $20 gift card for my hassles.


----------



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

how do you know when iy is failing?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Your gas mileage will drop drastically, you *might* get temperature gauge fluctuations (I didn't), and you'll get a check engine light for the sensor.


----------



## andras0822 (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

I am having problems installing the new temp sensor. I am not able to push the new sensor in far enough for the clip to fit in. any sugestions?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Make sure the old o-ring is all the way out and push the new sensor in hard. The old o-rings have a habit of sticking in the hole.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_Make sure the old o-ring is all the way out and push the new sensor in hard. The old o-rings have a habit of sticking in the hole.


x2 - that's the only reason you should have a problem.


----------



## wav3form (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a green top sensor staring at me right now on my desk. I tried to install it in my 12v VR6 last year and I gave up quickly after a few attempts. I'm determined to get it in there (that's what she said) as soon as the weather breaks though and this DIY helps!
I just need some long needle nose pliers or vice grips and I should be good...







I'm trying to do this without taking too much stuff apart first.


----------



## CEMAYHALL (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (wav3form)*

After I replaced the CTS today, I noticed the new one "wiggles" a little bit? Is it supposed to be solid even though it's backed with an o-ring? It doesn't leak coolant (under pressure or when I "wiggle" it) and the check engine light hasn't come back on... So my question is the next time someone takes a look at theirs, can you "wiggle" it and let me know what happens? 
Thanks for your help guys and for this DIY!!!
-Chris


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

It's new rubber in there, it will be a bit more flexible than the old one. It is normal.


----------



## CEMAYHALL (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (apstguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apstguy* »_It's new rubber in there, it will be a bit more flexible than the old one. It is normal.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218)*

orange1218 - Any way you could get the pictures back up? I need to do this sometime very soon.


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 ('97Trek2.0)*

Great DIY! Thanks for putting this up. This is a very simple fix and can be completed by anyone with even basic wrenching skills. 
Couple of lessons learned while I was doing this... 
- The retaining clip doesn't take a lot of force to get back into place. If you are having to push really hard, you will break the clip. I broke two. Thank God I bought a few extra! 
- Place the o-ring on the sensor prior to putting it back into place. When I put the o-ring in the hole prior to placing the sensor in there, I had problems lining it up and getting the retaining clip in place. If the alignment is even a little off, the retaining clip won't be able to go into place.
- As stated in the DIY, use a 10mm socket and allen wrench to move some of the hoses out of the way. They will only move about an inch out of the way but it makes a HUGE difference.
- A large drain pan will make a big difference in spillage and cleanup time.


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

just did mine and the only hard part was putting the clip back in. otherewise not all that hard.


----------



## pbert03 (Jun 25, 2007)

*2003 Jetta 1.8T*

Thanks for all the good advice provided in this thread. It really helped make this an effortless fix. I originally went to the stealership for the sensor. They wanted to charge me $51 which included the washer and the clip (yoo hoo). No thanks! I was able to get the sensor from www.idparts.com for $17 (also includes washer and clip).


----------



## am0sk (Nov 11, 2010)

*Temp Gauge does NOT move*

'04 Jetta 2.8L

Car temp gauge remains stuck to the left, never moves. Has been this way for months.

I just replaced my water pump and flushed system. Should have replaced sensor before putting in all the new coolant 

Anyway, some ppl have mentioned a check engine light or some other indication that they have a bad temp sensor. I do NOT have any lights or indicators saying my sensor is bad.

If I replace my sensor, can I reuse the captured fluid? Should I clamp/drain my overflow tank prior to pulling the old sensor, or does that not matter because most of the drainage will come from the engine anyway?

Also, my sensor was purchased from autozone and I read some ppl have issue with that sensor.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*temp sensor*

I didn't have any lights either just my temp gauge wqs stuck to the left. I would recomend tue dealer replacement sensor rather than the auto zone one


----------



## mk2vento (Jul 3, 2010)

this helped me out so much.. thank you.. true vw driver .......


----------



## athens71 (Jan 5, 2011)

*Questions on exhaust*

Hello did you install the exhaust system? if so i have some questions, could you give some info? 

1. -what are the main difference between the single and the dual tips? 
2. -Is the fuel consumption reduces with a system like this? 
3. -Is a chip required for the car to run smoothly with these exhaust? (if so what kind of chip, where to find, how much, how difficult is a chip to install) 
4. -Are you aware of any engine problems with this type of exhaust? (engine check light etc...) 
5. -In Colorado we need to get an emission/inspection done on the car every 2 years, would an exhaust like this on the car comprise the test? 
6. -How difficult is the system to install? Do they send you an installation manual?


----------



## BLS_MSS (Oct 25, 2010)

mj99 I've been trying to get rid of a colling system CEL on my 2002 Eurovan (VR6 24V) for months. Can you give me more information on this possible wiring fix. I have installed 3 new green sensors and a new thermostat (big PIA) and the temperature needle lives way down on the left side still and is illuminated by the CEL. 

Brian Mee 

mj99 
Re: Coolant Temperature Sensor Install 24v VR6 (orange1218) 

thanks for the great post orange. 
I have a p0118/p1381 code and a black top sensor on my 03 jetta gli so it looks like I'll have to replace it too. I called the local vw dealer just to see what they'd charge and was quoted $280, but they also mentioned that aside from the replacement of the sensor there is a wiring fix that's necessary. anybody know what they're talking about? Also, I noticed many people stating that their temp gauge isn't working right, but my gauge seems normal. is a sensor failure always associated with a faulty gauge reading or is it possible to have a bad sensor with normal readings? 
thanks.


----------



## Reecer (Jan 17, 2011)

*In progress...*

I had the check engine light on my 2002 Jetta GLI come on and had the P0116 error code. After digging around on the web I found this great DIY article (and the thread devoted to the 24V VR6 which has a link to this).

I did have the black top part and I have noticed my MPG went down lately, so I figured this must be it.

I put the new sensor in...

However I now have a bigger problem...I can't find the wire harness anywhere! Then I got to thinking, and I'm not even sure if it was there when I took out the old one. I'm afraid I'll have to take it to the dealer to replace the wire (or find it if I'm blind).

I'm just not sure how it could disappear, I know its cramped in there but really just to fall off and be gone? Anyone else ever have this issue?


----------



## Peno (Mar 11, 2012)

First I'd like to say thanks for this forum. You've helped me fix a ton of stuff on my Jetta over these last few years, door light switch, coil pack seal, etc.


I'm having trouble replacing the retainer clip onto the new sensor. It just doesn't want to go that last 1/2". I've already broken one by trying to push it down with a needlenose pliers (which is how I initially removed it) and am now down to my last clip. Any ideas or tricks to getting it on there smoothly?

-The sensor is pushed all the way in, all I see is green through the clip slots.
-I did remove the old O-ring and replaced with a new one.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

is this is a common issue with 24v's? I guess this is not really an issue with 12v's?


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

alot of mk4's have the black sensor they will fail my 2002 1.8t had a green one from the factory my 2003 24v had a black one and it took a ****


----------



## MetroMan (Dec 27, 2002)

Just completed this DIY on my son's girlfriends car. Many thanks to Salzvr6 for starting this thread in 2008! :thumbup:


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

MetroMan said:


> Just completed this DIY on my son's girlfriends car. Many thanks to *orange1218* for starting this thread in *2007*! :thumbup:


Corrected :beer:


----------



## MetroMan (Dec 27, 2002)

orange1218 said:


> Corrected :beer:


UGH..... Another old age moment! Thanks orange1218! You made it an easy (easier) DIY!


----------



## cologtiboy (Apr 23, 2006)

Just did this on my '01 12V, 1.5 hour job, saved me $200. Thanks for this DIY!

Two tips, if anyone can use them:

1. I bought two extra clips, but ended up re-using the old one-- I didn't break it taking it out, and it had bent over the years to conform to the bracket that's in the way, so I thought it was less likely to break as put it back in (except that that plastic is old, of course). Worked great.

2. I found that I couldn't get a hex wrench into place to loosen that bracket, but I could use a big screwdriver prying NOT TOO HARD against the head (make sure you're not prying against anything plastic!) and move the backet about 3/4 inch, making it easier to get the clip back in.


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

Great write up it was very simple to follow, unfortunately I found it after I bought just the sensor from Advanced Auto Parts. Ended up just going to the dealership for extra coolant, an extra clip, and a new O-ring. 

Had a bit of a difficult time getting the clip back on but patience is key here so you don't drop it like I did. :facepalm: 

Thanks for the help! :beer:


----------



## philly24v04 (Nov 20, 2012)

replaced black sensor with greentop from factory this weekend while i had some time, mainly because my temp gauge was not giving a reading or was very intermittent. (aka - always reading 0, or would randomly give a normal reading at 190 or in the middle, then go back to 0) have not reset the thing yet, just was hoping anyone would have some thoughts or suggestions... is there a temp sending unit elsewhere other than this green top on? 

Also, instead of removing long allen head bolts holding in therm housing, I removed 2 screws holding the vacuum mechanism attached to the intake manifold and rotated it down in order to get my oversized hands down there. (sorry for not knowing the technical term for it, anyone please correct me if understand what im trying to say)
Lastyly, if you plan on doing this, it is possible to spin/rotate sensor around while C clip is holding it in. Since clip for the plug was on bottom of the sensor and couldnt see what i was doing.

Thank you in advance for replys


----------



## Peterbuilt (Jul 18, 2012)

I might try this out.. As my 03 Gli has had a big drop in fuel mileage.. I think i'm at around 13-15 mpg..

In the summer I had at least 30mpg..

I'll see if this helps..


----------



## Bleh (Dec 20, 2013)

*2004 GTI VR6 (v24)*

Call me blind but anybody know where this is on the 2004 GTI VR6 (v24). I was standing in front of my car with the hood up and a flashlight and for the life of me, not seeing where the CTS is located (or anything that looks like these pictures). Help?


----------



## WillToBeWeird (Jul 23, 2012)

Bleh said:


> Call me blind but anybody know where this is on the 2004 GTI VR6 (v24). I was standing in front of my car with the hood up and a flashlight and for the life of me, not seeing where the CTS is located (or anything that looks like these pictures). Help?


1.Pop the engine cover off and find the oil cap. (In the 2nd picture this is at the very top)
2. Go straight down and you'll see the red paint in the picture, that's the cts.
3. When looking at your engine try to find the lifting point on the engine ( in the picture it's the silver part directly above and slightly to the right of the sensor). You should be able to pinpoint it from that lifting hole.


----------



## gliruggles (Dec 29, 2013)

I just wanted to say thanks for the dyi. I did this job in about 45 mins. If I have to do it again I could probably get it done in 20. It's just a bitch getting that clip back in without the right tools. My CEL is gone too! :beer:


----------



## AndrewPK (Sep 25, 2016)

*Where does the retainer clip go?*

Thanks for this thread everyone...and now for my stupid question...

I don't understand where the retainer clip goes. I broke or lost mine getting the old sensor out (I didn't really look for it since I'd purchased a new one). The only place the new clip would seem to fit is either on the green part of the new sensor itself or, even less so, around the housing that the sensor plugs into. But putting the clip on either of these doesn't seem like it would keep the sensor from being forced out under pressure.

I've seen a couple mentions of needing a hex head to loosen a bracket. I don't seem to have that bracket. I wonder if my bull-in-a-china-shop removal technique may have also broken that bracket?

Any help appreciated.


----------

